# MK4 ABS retrofit to corrado



## classicgameswi (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi, I want to do a conversion to MK4 ABS on my G60 corrado (never had ABS). I have a complete MK4 donor, so what will swap from the MK4, and what other parts do I need. Also, can I do a 5 lug conversion using parts from the MK4?


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.corrado-club.ca/for...art=0


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: MK4 ABS retrofit to corrado (classicgameswi)*

did you take a look at my DZSL SLC build thread? It shows what I did.
I used:
-G60 Brake booster
-G60 brake & clutch master cylinder
-G60 Brake reservoir
-Mk4 ABS assembly (mounted on Front DS wheelwell)
-I used brakes lines off a B4 with ABS to connect the G60 MC and the Mk4 ABS assembly. These lines are abou 12" long with 10x1.00 on one end and 12x1.00 on the other end. I coiled up the spare brake line. 
For the rest of the hard lines I can't recall what I used but they were probably G60 non-ABS lines or they were off a Mk2. 
You will need the sensors installed in the four coners of the car. On mine I used the stock SLC rear sensers on the rear and then soldered them into the mk4 harness. On the front I used Mk4 sensers. All of the B4, Corrado and mk4 abs sensers have the same resistance.
The rear rotors need the ABS spring cage and its simple to install if you have the part,
The front hub needs the ABS cage and it requires you to have an ABS hub assembly. This is not a simple install but it does not require you to go 5x100.
My car had ABS so it was no big deal. 
My current Corrado TDI had ABS but I did not want to use the outdated ABS. Also when I converted to 5x100 I did not install the ABS Cages....big mistake as I plan to install B4 ABS. i have the parts but I'm waiting for a wheel bearing to need replacement. I plan to mount the B4 ABS like I did with the Mk4.


----------

